# Can Someone Recommend An Inexpensive Stereo Compressor?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...ideally around $100.

thanks!

-dh


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

For that price you're looking at a Behringer.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know if you can still find one around but Arion used to make a stompbox stereo compressor. Check out EBay, Craigslist, etc.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...yeah, it doesn't have to be "pro" quality. behringer will probably suffice.

i record a lot of live rehearsal stuff straight to stereo cassette with a stereo mic. the jagged dynamics make it difficult for listening. the kick and snare really stick out, for example. anything to smooth things out a bit would help.

thanks for the suggestions, guys!

any others?

-dh


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Pump it into your PC and use something free, like Audacity?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

using your pc gives you a lot of other options too, such as eq and spacial effects, stereo panning etc- that would be my choice- but you probably dont want to spend that much time processing every tape
lots of good things are said about the RNC stuff- and even a behringer unit will improve things- 
how about a cheap mixer and more mics?
i used to record rehearsals with a 4 track cassette deck and that had 8 inputs- i just put mics all over the place and got a sort of even mix, then had a stereo cassette deck recording off the 4 tracks output- i recall only setting it up once- after that i could just throw a tape in the stereo deck and record as we played-


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

Alesis 3630


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Pump it into your PC and use something free, like Audacity?


...you're assuming i have a pc.

my studio is a computer free zone. well, for now, at least.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> What is this stereo cassette of which you speak? :smile:
> There is this:
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/H2
> 
> ...



...i have been shopping for a digital "black box" for well over a decade.

however, besides being utterly cost-prohibitive (the cheapest is over $200), none of them are simple plug and play devices.

my cassette machines, none of which cost me more than $10, and my tascam cassette portstudio, for which i paid $75, are STILL the ultimate in convenience. no menus. no programming. no editing. pop in a blank cassette and go.

and, um, if you can convince my drummer to play, much less pay for, electronic drums, you will get an award for bravery.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!!!
> Seriously, I co-own a commercial studio. We primarily use Distressors, LA2A's and 1176's, but our two RNC's hold their own with that crew. I wouldn't even put an Alesis or a Behringer in the same rack as any of those.


...this is not an application where quality is a concern.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Then go to L&M and buy the cheapest one they have. You could probably get an Alto compressor or something like that for $60.
> Or, better yet, don't use compression. I find that no compression usually sounds better than bad compression.



...i agree, but this is rather an extreme situation.

-dh


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...you're assuming i have a pc.
> 
> my studio is a computer free zone. well, for now, at least.
> 
> -dh


When you want to get a comp, my dad could probably help you out. He builds computers and is a total audiophile. He built a tube amp for his stereo that cost him well over a grand in parts. He's near the Welsley (sp?) street subway station.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> When you want to get a comp, my dad could probably help you out. He builds computers and is a total audiophile. He built a tube amp for his stereo that cost him well over a grand in parts. He's near the Welsley (sp?) street subway station.


...thanks, bro'!

i have discovered that life without a home computer is quite complete, but that's because i enjoy the luxury of fulfilling all my internet needs at the office.

i fully intend to have a computer based home studio one day.

-dh


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

jroberts said:


> The way I see it, you have three options...
> 
> 1. Really good compressor (RNC) ~ $150
> 2. Rather poor compressor (Alesis, Behringer) ~ $100
> ...


Just curious. How would your rate the Electroharmonix compressors?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

just when one could find an Alesis 3630 for under $40, Daft Punk comes out and says its the secret sauce for their sound..................whatever floats your boat. So I took a listen, me coming from a 70's rock, prog guitar centric musical background and ......I like it (I really didn't expect that I would).... who would have thought MMT-8's would ever sell on ebay for anything more than pennies....gotta love techno.......that wave is over so now its 3630 mania

Another decent albeit hardy subtle comp is the dbx163.....you might find one really cheap. (2 for stereo)

dbx, dod, peavey and a bunch of others made their version of the 3630, all under $50 today from the right seller. Listen before you buy!

I would concur that the RNC is really the right tool for the job and something that will retain its value both in terms of resale and utility in the future.

You could also build a GSSL for a couple of hundred $$ if you avoid the fancy meter....that would sound ridiculous by comparison.

Andy


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

jroberts said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I co-own a commercial studio. We primarily use Distressors, LA2A's and 1176's, but our two RNC's hold their own with that crew. I wouldn't even put an Alesis or a Behringer in the same rack as any of those.



yah +1000 on the RNC, it's brilliant. also check presonus stuff, and maybe dbx used on ebay?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...thanks, andy. i'm not sure where to look for this stuff. i tend to avoid ebay, and shop locally (craigslist, kijiji etc).

i'll call a few local music stores., as well.

-dh




sysexguy said:


> just when one could find an Alesis 3630 for under $40, Daft Punk comes out and says its the secret sauce for their sound..................whatever floats your boat. So I took a listen, me coming from a 70's rock, prog guitar centric musical background and ......I like it (I really didn't expect that I would).... who would have thought MMT-8's would ever sell on ebay for anything more than pennies....gotta love techno.......that wave is over so now its 3630 mania
> 
> Another decent albeit hardy subtle comp is the dbx163.....you might find one really cheap. (2 for stereo)
> 
> ...


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm sure you can find what you need locally....there's LA Audio 4x4 right now at Paul's Boutique and there's always something in L&M leaned up against a back wall or behind a stack of elites.:smile:

Andy


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> I'm sure you can find what you need locally....there's LA Audio 4x4 right now at Paul's Boutique and there's always something in L&M leaned up against a back wall or behind a stack of elites.:smile: Andy



... i found an rnc 1773, locally, for a buck and a half. just checking to see if its still available.

if not, i may actually spring for a new one. its much higher quality than i need, but the recommends, and the (compression for dummies) instruction manual, completely sold me.

-dh


...looks like someone beat me to it.

so, where can i find one of these RNC 1773s in ontario?

anyone?

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...still looking....anyone?



david henman said:


> ... i found an rnc 1773, locally, for a buck and a half. just checking to see if its still available.
> if not, i may actually spring for a new one. its much higher quality than i need, but the recommends, and the (compression for dummies) instruction manual, completely sold me.
> 
> -dh
> ...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Mercenary Audio in NYC has good pricing http://www.mercenary.com/realniccom.html

Ontario Staging has them for $100 more http://www.ontariostaging.com/audio_1.htm

I have been using one of these for several years and you really can't make them sound bad. "Super nice" mode on acoustic guitar is excellent. They are also a great stereo comp to strap on your FOH. Excellent all around.


----------

